
Android Pie ruins do not disturb - AceyMan
https://www.reddit.com/r/GooglePixel/comments/95wg7t/changing_do_not_disturb_ruins_android_pie/
======
AceyMan
When you enter DND mode the only things silenced are the two things you would
_not want_ silenced — alarms (so you can wake up) and media (so you can fall
asleep, aka, brown noise).

Also, you cannot privilege an app now, like PagerDuty, to bypass the DND
scheme.

Really—how tf did this ship?

/AC

Does anyone know if it's fixed at all in Android 10? I websearched but didn't
get any hits on this.

